# Cardinal tetra and mosquito rasbora breeders?



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey there, looking to stock my new tank with cardinals and boraras once it's all cycled. Wondering if you know of anyone Or anywhere that sells these two at a decent price. Thanks


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Phone Aqua Inspiration located in Markham to see if they have any stock left. Last time I was in they had a few hundred cardinals, and they occasionally carry the mosquito rasboras, but I can't say for sure if they had any. 

I wouldnt trust their website stock, so call and check. 

647 - 729 - 6667

Aquainspiration.com


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

diagnosis said:


> Phone Aqua Inspiration located in Markham to see if they have any stock left. Last time I was in they had a few hundred cardinals, and they occasionally carry the mosquito rasboras, but I can't say for sure if they had any.
> 
> I wouldnt trust their website stock, so call and check.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I found Mosquitos at Menagerie (they seem to have the most range of fish but holy solid gold wallet that place is expensive). They were suuuper tiny though, barely any colour, and one looked to have a spot of ich so they're not selling them.

I wish Lucky's still had their 50 for $50 deal on Cardinals, I feel like I won't see that again...

I know AI has some gorgeous peacock gobies in their cube tank that I'm gonna see if I can talk them into selling me!


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

I think they may be maculatus at Menagerie? Big Al's Oakville has in a shipment of "brigittae rasboras" which I believe are maculatus as well. Did the one's at menagerie have the black line or was there black spots? Let me know if it colours up as I've been trying to find these little guys for ages. 

Brent at PJ's mississauga had one in a display tank that was similarly REALLY well coloured, but I suspect it died...


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

hornell said:


> I think they may be maculatus at Menagerie? Big Al's Oakville has in a shipment of "brigittae rasboras" which I believe are maculatus as well. Did the one's at menagerie have the black line or was there black spots? Let me know if it colours up as I've been trying to find these little guys for ages.
> 
> Brent at PJ's mississauga had one in a display tank that was similarly REALLY well coloured, but I suspect it died...


Maculatas are everywhere I'm pretty sure these were briggitae. But these guys were literally fry sized, smallest rasbora I've seen in a store, so its a bit hard to tell. Either way, shipping fish that tiny means there's a big chance they'll all be dead next week


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

how big were they? remember they are still tiny fish when fully grown. I got my group around 7mm and only lost 2 the first day of acclimatization. They are pretty hardy fish and my group of 20 are doing really well. They only eat whiteworms since I don' have any dry foods small enough for them


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Jung said:


> how big were they? remember they are still tiny fish when fully grown. I got my group around 7mm and only lost 2 the first day of acclimatization. They are pretty hardy fish and my group of 20 are doing really well. They only eat whiteworms since I don' have any dry foods small enough for them


I honestly am not sure what i'd compare them to. They were about the same size as yours. And 2.50 a piece. They are literally more expensive than gold.

Picky eaters... ufff... Had enough of that with my discus. I wonder if Hikari micro pellets will do. I hear Galaxies manage to chow those alright. If not then I'll try and set up a daphnia culture.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I ended up going to Manegerie to get some Mosquito Rasboras. 
They all had the black line and no dots. 

Most of the ones I picked up are starting to colour up as of 1 day. 
A few doesn't look like they ever will, but we will see.
Might get some NLS food for them to help with colouring up 

I picked up a school of 12 for $15 

Oh, and I asked Manegerie not to feed them the day I went to get them since They would be in a bag for about 6 hours and I believe they did that. I had no poop in the bag after 5 hrs. 
Took the bag and acclimatized them with my water and fed them about 2 hours after they got comfortable in my tank. 
I grinded up flakes and they ate them up so quick!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

nice! be careful....you might end up wanting to increase your school since they're so small . you might find yourself going there again multiple times to pick up some more! ;p


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

iBetta said:


> nice! be careful....you might end up wanting to increase your school since they're so small . you might find yourself going there again multiple times to pick up some more! ;p


speaking about picking up more....I was debating it, LOL
But right now, I know I cant 

I currently have 2 10Gal running, 1 with about 10-12 CPD's with weekly water changes. The other 10Gal has about 9CPD's with the 12 Mosquito Rasboras. I'm thinking for the 2nd tank, I will be doing 2 10% water changes until I have my 25Gal Setup and running. Than most of these fish will be going in that tank 

Looks like its gonna be at least a month of doing 2 water changes a week since the netlea soil I have in the 25Gal will leech ammonia for some time. Fish will not like that, but plants will


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaysan said:


> Looks like its gonna be at least a month of doing 2 water changes a week since the netlea soil I have in the 25Gal will leech ammonia for some time. Fish will not like that, but plants will


AFAIK Netlea leeches mostly Ammonium (NH4) not Ammonia (NH3) which is safe for most fish. Any ammonia it might leech would be sucked up by the plants too.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i know for a fact i first bought 10...then since they were so little and you can barely see them, i got an extra 20 lol.....and finally maybe 10 more i forget. those little buggers are addictive!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> AFAIK Netlea leeches mostly Ammonium (NH4) not Ammonia (NH3) which is safe for most fish. Any ammonia it might leech would be sucked up by the plants too.


interesting...in that case. I may add water and bring over a cycled filter to see how fast I can filter the 25 
I just have to finish laying out how I want the rocks and add some water and plants


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> interesting...in that case. I may add water and bring over a cycled filter to see how fast I can filter the 25
> I just have to finish laying out how I want the rocks and add some water and plants


I have soil in all my tanks except my 70g cichlid tank and I've had no problems!
I personally used water from my other tanks to fill up half(or more) the tank and used an old filter... I have 54 neons(and growing) with 17 pink danios 4 corys and a snowball pleco

Cycling took a week and a half!


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> AFAIK Netlea leeches mostly Ammonium (NH4) not Ammonia (NH3) which is safe for most fish. Any ammonia it might leech would be sucked up by the plants too.


Ammonia and Ammonium are, for our purposes, the same thing. The speciation of the two is dependent on pH (with more ammonium being present at lower pH). The reason that netlea is said to leech ammonium is likely because it takes down your pH significantly (from the tanic acids and stuff) resulting in predominantly ammonium.

I would chuck in some fast growing plants and make sure my filter was putting out very low numbers before I added fish. When I added my ADA soil the ammonia levels went down, but nitrates were very difficult to keep below 30 due to the nitrifying bacteria chewing through what the plants didn't take up. Then again this was with no CO2 at all.


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> I picked up a school of 12 for $15


Gah! Was there many left? I'm going in on friday to pick some up. Apparently Harold is getting in Merah's as well.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

They will be getting in a shipment of really nice fish and inverts soon 
There was probably somewhere around 5-10 left. 
They initially told me they have 15, but after they took out 12, I believe I saw about 5-10 more left!
Act fast! I'm not sure if they will be restocking those anytime soon xD


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaysan said:


> They will be getting in a shipment of really nice fish and inverts soon
> There was probably somewhere around 5-10 left.
> They initially told me they have 15, but after they took out 12, I believe I saw about 5-10 more left!
> Act fast! I'm not sure if they will be restocking those anytime soon xD


Should've never mentioned it!

I kid, heheh, hope everyone enjoys their new fish (and takes photos)

They always have a range of cool fish so I wouldn't be surprised if they do restock them regularly


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> Should've never mentioned it!
> 
> I kid, heheh, hope everyone enjoys their new fish (and takes photos)
> 
> They always have a range of cool fish so I wouldn't be surprised if they do restock them regularly


The last 7 brigittae's at Menagerie are gone.  only took me 4 months to get them!


----------

